# Traitor Guard / Renegades and Heretics



## Beezy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Heretics, I've been playing 40k for about half a year and only started collecting my own army around a month ago. At the moment I have around 1.500 pts IG assembled and maybe 50% painted (I really need more spare time to paint!). Anyway I've been playing around with the idea of building a Traitor Guard army. I've read a little background about the traitors and the Chaos Gods. I really like a lot of the themes, and the conversion and modeling options a renegade guard force could bring to the table. 

Then I stumbled across this link one of the members had posted here on Heresy http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/i/IA5_RH.pdf 

I'm not sure how everybody else feels about using FW rules but I know nobody that I regularly play with would have any issues with it. I've played a few games using this army list and I've had a lot of fun with it. 

I'm wondering if anybody else on here uses these rules or something similar? 

What do you think of them? 

One of my opponents commented that while he didn't mind me using the list it was obviously weaker then the standard IG codex. I'll admit I never actually won but I had a lot of fun and I really enjoyed the variety and flavour of the army. I'm hardly a power gamer, to be honest I rarely win a game anyway and my unit options were limited by the models I had available or could proxy at the time. 

Though one thing I'm not happy about is I recently brought a Valkyrie and they're not on this list. 

So if anybody else on here plays Traitor Guard using these rules or the regular IG book, or anybody else who might have an opinion on it has something to say, I'd love to know what you think is the better choice and why? 

Also what models do you use to represent this list on the tabletop? The Necromunda range is mentioned in the pdf but I'm not too familiar with this. An older bloke I game with gave me an old codex called Eye Of Terror and I've got a lot of great ideas from that. There is also another army list in this book but I'm thinking it may be kinda dated. 

Also please post anything else Traitor Guard or Renegades and Heretics related in this thread also. I'd love to see some pics and any painting, modeling or conversion resources would be great. Links to background info and fluff would be appreciated too.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I've never played traitor guard but it's something I would always have loved to do so. For the list I would have just gone with the basic guard list, yes there are a few nice special rules in Imperial Armour but the only real difference is the special rules and the Alpha Legion.

In terms of modelling it can be as simple or as complex as you want. Anything from full on conversions to something as simple as carving chaos symbols in armour etc. I've seen a nice one that was a mix of Chaos Marauders and Catachan models, that came out pretty cool. What kind of background are you talking about though, if it was a traitor regiment the former ideas would be better, if it was just a lost and the damned-esque army then the latter would probably fit more.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

it is weaker yes, but thats normal for FW, they make things weaker or more expensive to counter them not being the norm or having weird rules, its not much of an issue, if your playing with anything FW related your showing a preference to the theme and fluff, not to the winning, which is just a bonus if it happens.

for using a valk in a renegade force you could just ask who you game against, I doubt most would care about adding 1 skimmer to a renegade force, it won't suddenly break them to stupid levels of powergaming nonesense.

what rules you use I think depends on what theme you want, like me I want to use the guard codex because I want a primaris psyker leading my force, a perfect bad guy representation, and they would be fresh renegades, so a fixed LD suits them better than the random FW one, which to me better suits renegades who might be tired/fanatical about chaos after serving them for years.
and the eye of terror rules though dated and extremely expensive pts wise due to age is still legal raw wise and useful if you ever meet a player who demands GW only rules but you don't wanna use the guard codex.

models you can use can be anything, the FW range make great renegades who have been for years, necromunda models for rag-tag forces from all over the galaxy, and basic cadian/catachan models slightly converted for fresh traitors.

for pics of models obviously check the FW site
coolminiornot can be kinda useful (though it doesn't work for me anymore)
and I got my meh malcador (I really hate my painting)
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82581


----------



## Beezy (Jan 25, 2011)

At the moment I have not given a lot of thought to the background of my own army, I'm just trying to learn more about the idea in general but I think I'd like to go with a more long term traitor theme (I really don't know a lot about the subject of Traitor Guard though), I don't think I'd use the workers rabble but do I like the idea of an Alpha Legion sguad and I actually like the random element the FW Renegades rule brings to a game (kinda how I like Penal Legions too I guess). 

I don't have any real interest in tournaments and such at the moment and I mostly play with mates so GW rules nazi nutjobs shouldn't be an issue.

That Malcador looks incredible Stella, I hope I can paint like that one day. Cheers for posting that FW link in the first place by the way.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Beezy said:


> I don't think I'd use the workers rabble


don't be put off by them, they open allot of interesting doors
I don't see workers rabble, I see empire flaggelants converted easily for 40k to crazy nutjob mad priests led by an enforcer who keeps them in line shouting how the end of the world is coming and the true gods have spoken and that the doom of all man is upon them etc etc


Beezy said:


> Cheers for posting that FW link in the first place by the way.


ooh, don't thank me, you might give the impression I did something useful, and that would anger allot of people round here


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I shall be keeping a close eye on this thread, as i'm interested in starting a traitor IG force. I'll probably stick with the IG codex, to reflect a well organised, better equipped chaos force, more along the lines of the Blood Pact than a cultist rabble.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I've always like the idea of Traitor guard led by some Power Armour bedecked leader. Been looking at the Witchhunter Codex to use an Inquisitor lord as my Arch traitor with his henchmen leading my Traitor guard forces.


----------



## Beezy (Jan 25, 2011)

Stella Cadente said:


> I don't see workers rabble, I see empire flaggelants converted easily for 40k


That's a very interesting idea I hadn't given much thought to using models from the fantasy range.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

If you want to use a Valkyrie, you could just use the standard IG codex. A guy at throne of skulls had a nurgle guard army run that way.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I use the Imperial armor 7 rules for traitor guard. I think their pretty awesome. You could use the valkyrie (although they look extremely different) as a hell blade or hell talon (which you can have in #7, I don't know if you can in the others). I think that the conversion sets are just way too expensive (~$20 apiece), I just take a hobby drill and drill out the eyes and parts of the face and armor, then scrape off the aquilas with a pair of clippers as well as making some cuts and dents in the armor; followed by plenty of greenstuff to make it all Nurgley. I'd post pics but I don't know how to.


----------

